# WTT-2 BRAND NEW DAIWA TOURNAMENT BALLISTIC RODS FOR A PCP Rifle or Carbine



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

I am looking to trade 2 brand new Daiwa Tournament Ballistics 40's for a PCP rifle/carbine of equal value (I can add $$$ for the right deal). Looking along the lines of a Sumatra .25 carbine + $$$, or something in .25-.30 caliber. Will try to add pics tomorrow, you can also see pics in my previous ad on page 2.
The reason I am looking to trade these off? Long story short, my cousin was hard up for a 12' Livingston fully loaded and he was a bit short, so he ended up selling me 3 Ballistics for a song and a dance. 
Should a deal be made, I will ship USPS PRIORITY with tracking and insurance for the FULL value of the rod's. I have positive feedback on many websites. Any questions feel free to ask.
Aloha


----------

